# Polarisations-Brillen



## Skunk2000 (27. März 2002)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich und mein Daddy gehen ja villeicht zu Pfingsten an die Ostsee zum Hornhechtangeln!
Jetzt hab ich in ner alten Blinker gelesen, dass man mit so Polarisations-Brillen die Hornhechte im Wasser sehen könnte!!! Kann ich irgendwie nicht ganz glauben!
Taugen die was?
Und noch was wegen Hornhechten, wann ist die beste Beißzeit???


----------



## til (28. März 2002)

Pol-Brille ist auf jeden Fall gut beim Angeln in klarem Wasser. Man sieht besser ins Wasser, weil die Brille einen Teil der Spiegelungen (welche die Wasseroberfläche undurchsichtig machen) herausfiltern kann. Das hat damit zu tun, das die Wellen des Lichts vor allem in senkrechter Richtung schwingen, wenn sie vom Wasser reflektiert werden, die Polbrille hingegen besteht aus einem ganz feinen waagrechten Gitter (oder eher Grill?), so dass diese Reflektionen nicht durchkommen. Vielleicht ist&acute;s auch umgekehrt mit senk- und waagrecht. Normales Licht (z.B das welches von Fischen reflektiert wird   ) schwingt jedenfalls in alle Richtungen. 
Wenn Du die Gläser zweier Polbrillen übereinanderhältst und dann eines drehst, siehts Du irgendwann garnichts mehr, nämlich wenn die Rillen genau im 90° Winkel zueinander stehen.


----------



## marioschreiber (28. März 2002)

Moin Skunk,
eine Faustregel hier bei uns an der Küste lautet :Wenn der Raps blüht sind auch die Hornhechte da.

Zu Til`s Aussagen kann ich nichts mehr hinzufügen.
Wenn die "Hornis" da sind kannst du sie aber auch ohne Polbrille ausmachen. Sie bringen das Wasser regelrecht zum kochen wenn sie sich paaren.
ist das soweit, ist fast jeder Wurf ein treffer.

Wie willst du den angeln, Pose,Blinker ?


----------



## Skunk2000 (28. März 2002)

Auf Pose mit Heringsfetzen und auf Blinker 16gramm hat er glaub ich, hab ich beides von Hummer geschenkt bekommen!
Haben vor 2Jahren glaube ich schonmal abends auf Hornis geaangelt,Hatten auch viele Bisse und die sind auch gesprungen wie blöd, nur wir hatten viel zu große langschenklige Haken, das war abends!


----------



## Skunk2000 (28. März 2002)

Von welcher Firma sind die denn???


----------



## AngelChris (29. März 2002)

also ich habe eine Pol Brille, die bringt absulut nichts. Habe 30 Dm dafür ausgegeben und ist sogar schlechter als eine Sonnenbrille. Vieleicht liegt es auch daran, dass ich an einem trüben See damit versuche zu angeln.

AngelChris


----------



## Guest (29. März 2002)

Moin,

schaut Euch mal diesen Link zum Thema Polarisation an:
http://www.uni-bonn.de/iap/P2K/polarization/index.html
hier wird so einiges ganz einfach erklärt.

MfG

Clint


----------



## Skunk2000 (29. März 2002)

Gut Lenga, morgen komm ich in den Angelladen und dann hole ich mir die Haken und Blei brauch ich auch noch und Spinner und Wirbel und...  :q


----------



## AngelChris (8. April 2002)

Lenga, meinst du die Forellenteighaken mit der Spirale oder die normalen Forellenhaken die 120 cm lang sind??

AngelChris


----------



## Hummer (26. April 2002)

Er meint bestimmt die normalen Forellenhaken.

Petri!

Hummer


----------



## Angler505 (11. April 2004)

*AW: Polarisations-Brillen*

Hallo,
ich habe recht gute Erfahrungen mit den Pol-Brillen gesammelt.
Wohl ist nicht jede Farbe bei jeder Witterung gleich gut.

Du solltest Dir schon ein wenig Gedanken dazu machen.

Als Faustformel gilt :

Helle Refektionen, Sonnenschein - Dunkle Brillengläser
Rote oder Rosa Gläser = Verstärkung der Posenkontur ( Rot-Gelb )
Dunkles Wetter = Gelbe Brillengläser u.s.w.

mfg
Friedel


----------



## Knobbes (15. April 2004)

*AW: Polarisations-Brillen*

Also ich hab beim angeln meistens auch ne Polaroid-Brille dabei, aber es ist nur super bei klarem waser, oder nicht so tiefes trübes Waser mit etwas Sonneschein.
Gruss Knobbes


----------



## sebastian (15. April 2004)

*AW: Polarisations-Brillen*

Ich finde nicht so wirklich das die Brille Spiegelungen nimmt aber man kann Spiegelungen und Konturen im Wasser besser unterscheiden


----------



## Jan74 (15. April 2004)

*AW: Polarisations-Brillen*

Moin,

also am Bach wirkt sie bei mir Wunder. Gerade die Spiegelungen an den Wellen sind nicht mehr so stark und man kann beim waten unter die Oberfläche schauen. Es gibt aber wirklich qualitativ himmelweite unterschiede. Meine erste Polbrille hat das ganze auch eher verschlechtert. Meiner Meinung nach ist es wichtig das die Brille seitlich auch, an den Bügeln, auch geschloßen ist. Sonst spiegelt sich nämlich die Sonne von innen in den brillengläsern und man sieht gar nix.

Ein sehr guter Nebeneffekt ist das man den Haken bei Fliegenfischen nicht ständig im Auge hat....;-)

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Nick_A (16. April 2004)

*AW: Polarisations-Brillen*

Also eine richtig GUTE (!) Polbrille hat schon was...sowohl in Trüben als auch in Klaren Gewässern kann man damit viiiiieeeeel mehr erkennen !!!

Ich habe jedenfalls die letzte Zeit IMMER meine Polbrille dabei 

Grüssle #h
Robert


----------



## Nick_A (16. April 2004)

*AW: Polarisations-Brillen*

Ich nutze übrigens am liebsten meine Polbrille mit GELBEN Gläsern...auch bei relativ viel Sonneneinstrahlung komme ich damit gut zurecht ! :m


----------



## Toddi (16. April 2004)

*AW: Polarisations-Brillen*

Gibt´s sowas eigentlich auch für uns teilbehinderte Sowieso-Brillenträger? Kann das jeder Optiker anfertigen oder wie läuft das?

Gruß, Toddi :g  :g  :g


----------



## Hummer (16. April 2004)

*AW: Polarisations-Brillen*

Ein guter Optiker sollte das hinkriegen. Hier ist ein Optiker, der seine Polbrillen im Netz anbietet. Ist aber nicht billig.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## Heidelbär (18. April 2004)

*AW: Polarisations-Brillen*

@ Jan74

Ich kann Dir nur beipflichten. Bei unserem Bächle wirkt solch eine Brille Wunder. Allerdings habe ich auch mal ne "Billige" getestet und muß ehrlich zugeben, die war gar net übel für die paar Mark!!!


----------



## Case (24. April 2004)

*AW: Polarisations-Brillen*

Hab heute festgestellt dass es bei billigen sogar gravierende Unterschiede gibt. Hab mir dieses Jahr eine neue gekauft 13€ und war irgendwie nicht zufrieden. Durch Zufall hab ich beim Gerätemisten ein Uralt-Modell gefunden. Das hab ich heut mal zum Wasser mitgenommen. Zwischen der Wirkung der beiden liegen Welten.!!!! Mit dem alten Modell konnte ich subjektiv 3xbesser sehen.

Case


----------



## Bäcköring (24. April 2004)

*AW: Polarisations-Brillen*

Meiner Meinung nach müssen es nicht immer die teuren sein, die dann auch besser sind. Hab mir eine Pol-Brille für 15 euro gekauft und bin doch sehr zufrieden damit.


----------



## Case (24. April 2004)

*AW: Polarisations-Brillen*

Ne, müssen auch nicht.
Meine alte hat damals vielleicht 13 DM gekostet. Ist trotzdem Klassen besser.

Case


----------



## Mysterio (30. April 2004)

*AW: Polarisations-Brillen*

Ich habe mir eine für fast 35 Euronen gekauft, da ich ein billige hatte und man fast ein Gefühl wie 'alkoholisiert' hatte und das muss dann nicht über längere Dauer sein, denn man wird beim Treten unsicher und im Wasser kann das schnell mal ins Auge gehen. Allerdings kenn ich nur diese billige und meine, kann also nicht wirklich objektiv urteilen. Zum Beobachten eines Gewässers ist sie aber sehr hilfreich und für 15 Euronen bekommt man schon was halbwegs vernünftiges. 

Neulich angelt ich mit meinem besten Freund an einem Altarm der Okrer bei Braunschweig. Nicht gerade klares Wasser. Plötzlich sah ich einen größeren Fisch seine Kreise an der Oberfläche ziehen. Es war ein Karpfen. Mein Kumple sah fast nix und ich konnte den Karpfen wirklich gut beobachten, ein schöner Moment !
Er setzte sich dann mal meine Brille auf und bestätigte, dass man deutlich mehr sehen kann.

Mir ist aufgefallen, dass je höher man über dem Wasser steht (Winkel Augen zur Wasseroberfläche) desto besser sieht man.


----------



## Fangnix (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Polarisations-Brillen*

Wo bekomme ich denn im Netz "gute" Pol-Brillen? Ich han nähmlich vor, mir eine zuzulegen. Und wenn ihr sagt, da gäbe es so große Unterschiede, ist es ja schon wichtig zu wissen, was Schrott ist und was nicht.


----------



## Truttafriend (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Polarisations-Brillen*

Hallo Fangnix (was ich bezweifle  )

Bei unserem Boardpartner gibt es sehr gute Polbrillen von Scierra.

Sehr gute Brillen bekommst du auch hier


----------



## Fangnix (3. Mai 2004)

*AW: Polarisations-Brillen*

Ein herzliches Dankeschön

Fangnix stimmt auch nicht ganz, hab am Samstag erst 4 Forellen in einem Forellenteich gefangen #: #: #: #:


----------



## Karstein (11. Juni 2004)

*AW: Polarisations-Brillen*

Dank eures Threads ist mir eingefallen, dass meine Pol-Brille das Zeitliche gesegnet hatte und ich eine Neue benötige!

Gestern war ATS-Holger bei mir und hatte die Shimano Polaroid Sonnenbrillen-Kollektion dabei. Dauerte auch nur 10 Minuten, da hatten wir drei feine Modelle ausgesucht!

Die Dinger sitzen gut und kosten nur 17 - 25 €, absolut empfehlenswert für den harten Angeleinsatz. Und wenn wirklich mal eine kaputtgeht, ist es verschmerzbarer als bei einer kaputten Scierra, Ray Ban, Killerloop etc.

Wenn ihr eine Brille sucht: schaut auch mal beim Angler´s Top Shop vorbei, Link ist oben.


----------



## Broder (21. Juni 2004)

*AW: Polarisations-Brillen*

Hallo,
ich setze meine Polbille einfach über meine Normalbrille das geht -   :z 
Gruß


----------



## happetier (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Polarisations-Brillen*

poli-brillen sind das beste denn sie machen die sonne vom wasser weg und man erkennt die fische ganz deutlich
liebe grüße happe


----------



## Flussbarschfan (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Polarisations-Brillen*

Polbrillen sind beim Spinnfsciehn super... damit erkennt man meist noch rectzeitig ob n hartnäckiger Nachläufer am Köder schnuppert...


----------

